
Plex launches free ad-supported film and TV streaming - OJFord
https://www.plex.tv/blog/boom-we-just-dinosized-your-movie-collection-for-free/
======
OJFord
Original title:

> Boom. We just dinosized your movie collection – for free.

I am aware of the guidelines, but I thought the submitted title would be
preferred:

> Plex launches free ad-supported film and TV streaming

------
jedireefer
No ad-free for Plex Pass subscribers?

